# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  كثر الكلام عن قراءة سورة البقرة . فما الذي صح منه ؟

## مبتدئة

كثر الكلام عن قراءة سورة البقرة . فما الذي صح منه ؟ وما الذي لم يصح ؟
لقد بحثت في الموضوع ووجدت الاحاديث المذكورة في فضلها مع سورة آل عمران . لكن روايات الناس عن أشياء تحدث لهم بعد تلاوة سورة البقرة . هل تصح ؟
وهل  تلاوة سورة البقرة وآل عمران رقية شرعية ؟ 
وكيف ومتى تكون تلاوتهما لو أردنا تطبيق الحديث الشريف : 
" اقرؤوا الزهراوين البقرة و سورة آل عمران ..... الحديث .
وجزيتم خيرا .

----------


## محبة التوحيد والسنة

> كثر الكلام عن قراءة سورة البقرة . فما الذي صح منه ؟ وما الذي لم يصح ؟
> لقد بحثت في الموضوع ووجدت الاحاديث المذكورة في فضلها مع سورة آل عمران . لكن روايات الناس عن أشياء تحدث لهم بعد تلاوة سورة البقرة . هل تصح ؟
> وهل  تلاوة سورة البقرة وآل عمران رقية شرعية ؟ 
> وكيف ومتى تكون تلاوتهما لو أردنا تطبيق الحديث الشريف : 
> " اقرؤوا الزهراوين البقرة و سورة آل عمران ..... الحديث .
> وجزيتم خيرا .


للرفع

----------


## مبتدئة

لقد بحثت عن اجابة السؤال ولم أجد ، ومواقع الفتاوى محجوبه عنا ... فهل من مساعدة بورك بكم ؟

----------


## زكريا الأنصاري

للرفع سؤال مهم.
جزاك الله خير.

----------


## مبتدئة

رفع الله قدركم

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم, صح عن رسول الله في الحديث الذي رواه أبو أمامة الباهلي وغيره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( اقْرَؤُوا الْبَقَرَةَ فَإِنَّ أَخْذَهَا بَرَكَةٌ وَتَرْكَهَا حَسْرَةٌ، وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُهَا الْبَطَلَةُ)) رواه أحمد ومسلم وغيرهما, والبطلة أي السحرة, وفسر ذلك بأن من حفظها أو قرأها لا تقدر السحرة على إيذائه, هذا ما يحضرني الآن في هذه العجالة.

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

فتوى لإبن باز -عليه رحمة الله- 


نقرأ سورة البقرة في البيت، وسمعت بأن من قرأ سورة البقرة في البيت لا يقربه شيطان ثلاثة أيام، والسؤال: هل يلزم علينا أن نقرأ هذه السورة العظيمة؟.


ثبت في الحديث الصحيح أن الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم-قال: (اجعلوا من صلاتكم في بيوتكم، فإن الشيطان يفر من البيت الذي تقرأ فيه سورة البقرة)، هذا يدل على أن قراءة سورة البقرة, وقراءة القرآن والإكثار من الذكر من أسباب طرد الشيطان والحماية من شره, فيشرع للمرأة وللرجل أن يكون له نصيب من القراءة في البيت من قراءة القرآن والإكثار من ذكر الله؛ لأن ذلك من أسباب السلامة من شر عدو الله الشيطان، الله يقول سبحانه: وَمَنْ يَعْشُ عَنْ ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ (الزخرف:36) ومعنى يعش يعني يغفل ويعرض، فالغفلة عن ذكر الله, وعن قراءة القرآن من أسباب استيلاء الشياطين على الإنسان, وكثرة الوساوس والهموم, وكثرة القراءة للقرآن, وكثرة الذكر, والتسبيح, والتهليل, والاستغفار, من أسباب طرد الشيطان, ومن أسباب سلامة القلب من الوساوس والهواجيس الضارة, فنوصي من يستمع هذا البرنامج نوصيه بالإكثار من ذكر الله, من قراءة القرآن في الليل والنهار في جميع الأوقات التسبيح والتهليل فإن هذا كله من أسباب الحماية من عدو الله, ومن أسباب عدم الوساوس, ومن أسباب طرد الشياطين من بيتك.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/19507

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ، إن الشيطان ينفر – أي فر وهرب - من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة ) وفي رواية ( لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ، وإن البيت الذي تقرأ البقرة فيه لا يدخله الشيطان ) ( صحيح الجامع - 7227 )

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عن ابن مسعود – رضي الله عنه – قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن لكل شيء سناما ، وسنام – أي أعلاه - القرآن سورة " البقرة " وإن الشيطان إذا سمع سورة " البقرة " تقرأ ، خرج من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة " البقرة " ) ( حديث حسن – السلسلة الصحيحة - 588 )

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سؤال عن صِحة فضائل سورة البقرة وبها تُفرّج الهموم وتُقضى الحاجات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله يا شيخ ونفع الله بك وبعلمك الأمة وجعلنا و إياكم ممن ينعمون في جناته 
سؤالي : نسمع كثيراً عن سورة البقرة وفضلها ويتردد في المنتديات كثيراً عن أثر قراءة السورة يومياً وإحداهن تقول من أرادت الحمل أو أرادت الشفاء فلتقرأ سورة البقرة يومياً لمدة شهر والبعض يقول سبعة أيام وآخر يقول ثلاث أيام متتالية وكاملة وغيره من ذلك .
فأنا أصبحت أخصص لي ثلاث أيام متتالية لقراءة سورة البقرة من كل أسبوع و أحيانا اقرأها يومياً في جلسة واحدة فهل هذا الفعل صحيح !
وهل ورد عن نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأتها يوميا أو ثلاث أيام متتالية وكاملة ! 
وهل لابد من قراءتها كاملة حتى ينفر الشطان من البيت كما في حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .وهل نكتفي بتشغيل جهاز التسجيل أحيانا لطرد الشياطين أم لابد من قراءتها ؟
فأخشى أن يكون ذلك بدعة وأنا أفعل ذلك .


الجواب :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا

لا يَصِحّ القول بأن مَن أرادت الزواج أو الْحَمل أن تَقرأ سورة البقرة . 
إلا أن يَكون ذلك مِن باب الرُّقْيَة ، فَبَاب الرُّقْيَة واسِع ، لِقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : اعْرضوا عليّ رقاكم ، لا بأس بالرُّقى ما لم يكن فيه شرك . رواه مسلم . 

وسورة البقرة فضلها عظيم ، فالشيطان يهرب من البيت الذي تُقرأ فيه . 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر ، إن الشيطان يَنْفُر مِن البيت الذي تُقْرأ فيه سورة البقرة . رواه مسلم .

وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قرأ بالآيتين مِن آخر سورة البقرة في لَيلة كَفَتاه . رواه البخاري ومسلم . 

ويعجز السَّحَرة عن صاحِب سورة البقرة ، وكذلك عن البيت الذي تُقرأ فيه . 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : اقرءوا سورة البقرة ، فإن أخذها بَرَكة ، وتَرْكها حَسْرة ، ولا تستطيعها البَطَلة . قال معاوية بن سلاّم : بَلَغَني أن البَطَلَة السَّحَرة . رواه مسلم . 


وأما تقييد قراءة البقرة في كل ثلاثة أيام ، أو أن الشياطين لا تدخله ثلاثة أيام فقد وَرَد في ذلك حديث ضعيف ، وهو بِلفظ : 
إن لكل شي سناما ، وإن سنام القرآن سورة البقرة ؛ مَن قَرأها في بيته ليلا لم يَدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاث ليال ، ومَن قَرأها نهارا لم يدخل الشيطان بيته ثلاثة أيام . رواه ابن حبان . 

وقد أورده الشيخ الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة بهذا اللفظ برقم 1349 
وصحح الحديث بلفظ آخر ، وهو : 
" إن لكل شيء سناماً ، وسنام القرآن سورة البقرة ، وإن الشيطان إذا سمع سورة البقرة تُقرأ ؛ خرج من البيت الذي يُقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " .

وأصل الحديث في صحيح مسلم بلفظ : إن الشيطان يَنْفُر مِن البيت الذي تُقْرأ فيه سُورة البقرة . كَما تقدّم .

وجاء التقييد بثلاثة أيام في قراءة آخِر آيتين مِن سُورة البقرة ، كما في قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : إن الله كَتَب كِتابا قبل أن يَخْلق السماوات والأرض بألْفَيّ عام ، فأنزل منه آيتين فَخَتَم بهما سورة البقرة ، ولا تُقْرآن في دارٍ ثلاث ليالٍ فَيَقْربها الشيطان . رواه الإمام أحمد والترمذي والنسائي في الكبرى .

ومن لا يستطيع أن يَقرأ القرآن فليُشغِّل المسجِّل ، ويستمع إلى سورة البقرة ، فإنه تحصل به قراءة سورة البقرة .

والله تعالى أعلم . 

المجيب الشيخ / عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السحيم
عضو مكتب الدعوة والإرشاد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصص من تزوجن بعد قيام الليل أو قراءة سورة البقرة
http://www.islam2all.com/dont/dont/latnshor/219.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كثيرا مااسمع ان هناك من قرأ سورة البقرة يوميا فكانت له فرج من كربه او شفاء من مرض او تحقق له بعد قرائتها بشكل يومي مايريد 
فهل ورد ان الشخص يلزم سورة البقرة بقراءة يومية لهاوتحل اموره ويشفى من امراضه سواء كانت عضويه اونفسيه؟ 
ارجو من مشايخنا الكرام او من لديه علم عن هذا الامر الإجابه حيث انني ابحث منذ فتره ليست بقليله عن إجابة على هذا السؤال؟
وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اهلا بك اختي العزيزة واليك الذي ثبت في فضل سورة البقرة ما يلي :


1- أنها بركة ولا تستطيع الشياطين البقاء في مكان تقرأ فيه :
عن أبي أمامة قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين البقرة وسورة آل عمران فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة " . رواه مسلم .

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " . رواه مسلم

2- أن فيها أعظم آية في القرآن وهي آية الكرسي :
عن أبي بن كعب قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت الله ورسوله أعلم قال : " يا أبا المنذر أتدري أي آية من كتاب الله معك أعظم ؟ " . قال : قلت ( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
قال فضرب في صدري وقال : " والله ليهنك العلم أبا المنذر " . رواه مسلم .
وآية الكرسي سبب للحفظ من الشيطان لمن قرأها :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : وكلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظ زكاة رمضان فأتاني آت فجعل يحثو من الطعام فأخذته فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إني محتاج وعلي دين وعيال ولي حاجة شديدة فخليت عنه فأصبحت فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
يا أبا هريرة ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قال قلت يا رسول الله شكا حاجة شديدة وعيالا فرحمته فخليت سبيله
قال أما إنه قد كذبك وسيعود فعرفت أنه سيعود لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنه سيعود فرصدته فجاء يحثو الطعام وذكر الحديث إلى أن قال فأخذته يعني في الثالثة فقلت لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا آخر ثلاث مرات تزعم أنك لا تعود ثم تعود . قال دعني أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بها
قلت ما هن قال إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم حتى تختم الآية فإنك لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح فخليت سبيله فأصبحت فقال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما فعل أسيرك البارحة قلت : قال ما هي قلت قال لي إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي من أولها حتى تختم الآية الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وقال لن يزال يا رسول الله زعم أنه يعلمني كلمات ينفعني الله بها فخليت سبيله عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح وكانوا أحرص شيء على الخير فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما إنه قد صدقك وهو كذوب تعلم من تخاطب منذ ثلاث ليال يا أبا هريرة قال لا قال ذاك الشيطان
رواه البخاري

3- أن في سورة البقرة آخر آيتين وهما سبب للحفظ لمن قرأهما :
عن أبي مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الآيتان من آخر سورة البقرة من قرأ بهما في ليلة كفتاه . 
متفق عليه .

4- أن اسم الله الأعظم في سورة البقرة :
عن أسماء بنت يزيد رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " اسم الله الأعظم في هاتين الآيتين : ( وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم ) وفاتحة ( آل عمران ) : ( الم الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم )
رواه الترمذي وأبو داود وابن ماجه وهو صحيح .


فينبغي التنبه لهذه الفضائل ونشرها فهي ثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وفقكم الله ونفع بكم
والله أعلم 

الشيخ محمد العويد

http://www.islam2all.com/dont/dont/latnshor/219.html

----------


## مبتدئة

جزاك الله كل خير أخانا الفاضل وبارك بك .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وإياك أخية ... وفيك بارك وبك نفع

----------

